# post a picture of your ideal body goal for yourself



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

These may be unrealistic, but ideals are ideals. Here are some physiques that I think look pretty awesome and that I'd be happy with.










































Lean and muscular... there's a happy range of muscle... but I imagine it'd feel awesome to be on the bigger side but only if I were lean... Yet I worry it'd make me scary. I like petite feminine girls, so I worry being 6'2.5 plus jacked would just make me imposing and scary. So what I would enjoy being, and what I think girls like are different things.

Perhaps a realistic goal is my man crush, Chris Pratt. He seems popular with the ladies and has a realistically healthy and fit physique.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

I love this look....i think her abs and hips look so perfect 
it's likely that I might have more arm muscle definition than she does if I get this lean (I think I already do in some lighting especially if I was just working out) and that's fine too...


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Not a fan of the skinny or muscular look on me. I prefer thick thighs and big titties. 












@cuddle bun the lady on the right is Kelly Rowland. She's since gotten a boob job and gained a bit of weight after her baby, but her body is still fit.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

I've decided I want to look like Cheryl Burke. She has the most similar body type to mine I've found - except my legs are skinnier. She's not overtly muscular, but she can _dance_. LOL


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

I posted a lot of random photos which only really give the gist of a good body ideal for MYSELF. The idea is lean and muscular, but body structure is really critical for how you look, so it can be useful to find body types with the look you want. I've found a look that I like with a similar structure to mine but a lot leaner and more muscular. 

He has the hips that don't taper in like me (cries), plus he's tall and and similar shoulder width and torso height. I think he is roughly what I can look like if I get that lean and muscular.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't like having exact images because I end up comparing myself too much like down to leg length or something like that. My goal is more a mental image of myself 8 months from now when I want to be very slim but with curves in the right places (hello bum!), like strong legs with a hint of abs without being super muscular. To go with a nice Summer tan and blonde beach waves. That's my realistic ideal (my dream ideal would involve a gorgeous olive skin tone and thick dark hair but you gotta embrace what you have. I know a lot f dark haired girls that wish they were blonde so I guess no one's happy!)

I know I said about staying away from exact photos but I'd LOVE to have this lower body!:

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/e0/8e/ae/e08eaec41519d5feb083f8079d323a4b.jpg


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would LOVE to look like this, but I don't know if I'll ever achieve that level of definition. Especially that dude on the right in the 2nd image...I would love to reach that pinnacle of sexiness. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smallhead (Mar 21, 2017)

The only guys who seem to have the body type I want are black guys, and I'm a white dude with terrible genes for body-sculpting


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

cuddle bun said:


> I'm interested in seeing a picture of what you think would be the ideal body for _you_ - in looks and aesthetics
> 
> (although if you want to mention functionality goals that's fine too)












Arnold is one of my few heroes.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Ish.








_Ideal_'s not merely human.

* *




And just getting...








* *




Less so.








* *




Basically, even steroids would be a bare minimum, so, as usual, failure was already assured, AND I'm decaying now.

















And _those_'re not particularly exotic. I sorted through about a hundred trolls before giving up on even the basic form, and tieflings seem to've gone bloody bishie nowadays. Considered Dark Beast for the limb proportions, but all that hair/fur, even with those pants...


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Nephandus said:


> Ish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your ideal with our without skin? :mellow:


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Squirt said:


> Is your ideal with our without skin? :mellow:


I happened to remember that guy from an exercise site, though they seemed to've retired him. I can find similar, but their features differ considerably. Lobo's species seems built to potentially cheat curl their proper deadlift weight, as opposed to humans being distance runners, but his depictions jump around a lot. En Sabah's either too armored or distant/indistinct/shrouded, not that I'd mind being a Celestial tech cyborg. I actually like Shao Kahn's head stuff though, beats hair, and the understated pointyish ears, though they strangely rounded his shoulders more in the figure than most depictions. It's hard to find forms AND features together. Like I said about trolls, if WoW didn't turn them to drooling shit that can barely feed themselves, Warhammer made them look saggingly pregnant.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Nephandus said:


> I happened to remember that guy from an exercise site, though they seemed to've retired him. I can find similar, but their features differ considerably. Lobo's species seems built to potentially cheat curl their proper deadlift weight, as opposed to humans being distance runners, but his depictions jump around a lot. En Sabah's either too armored or distant/indistinct/shrouded, not that I'd mind being a Celestial tech cyborg. I actually like Shao Kahn's head stuff though, beats hair, and the understated pointyish ears, though they strangely rounded his shoulders more in the figure than most depictions. It's hard to find forms AND features together. Like I said about trolls, if WoW didn't turn them to drooling shit that can barely feed themselves, Warhammer made them look saggingly pregnant.


Lobo is pretty hot, I'll admit. I had a thing for Darkseid for a while, too, but that probably means I'm fucked up. :laughing:

What about a Goliath from D&D?


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Squirt said:


> Lobo is pretty hot, I'll admit. I had a thing for Darkseid for a while, too, but that probably means I'm fucked up. :laughing:
> 
> What about a Goliath from D&D?


I actually did google goliaths. I just don't like a lot of barbarian designs. I remember some guy remarking he liked his "men by Frazetta and women by DiTerlizzi", but I definitely preferred the later either way or Gerald Brom and Brian Froud. Funny thing, I was thinking about how my ideal would be even more grotesque to most women than I may currently appear, but I'm more than sure than there'd be a minority that'd be more into it anyway.

I considered Scarrans and Dragonborn too, but the best Scarren body was the shorter necked but still disproportionate raptor-esque head, while the most humanoid were far more concealed, and the best Dragonborn was technically naked, if reptilian enough to hide his bit, but the female side had nips... I really wish DiTerlizzi had done more complete Changeling troll forms or even thallain ogres and beasties, among other kiths. Something between Little Monsters and Monsters, Inc. but less toony. :kitteh:


----------



## LuxInTenebris (Aug 15, 2017)

You had me at Jared Leto.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

sorry about the raciness of the pic. i like a plumpish look like this for me personally, not too muscle-y with a little tummy. i am pretty far from this due to a run in with too high a dose of psych meds for a long time that caused some weight gain. it would take so much working out. still, this is my new goal. don't think i'd look exactly the same at my age, but it's something to strive for. I would be very happy if i looked something like that again. maybe this plus ten or twenty pounds since camera adds ten pounds. i'd need to get a tan too.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

My ideal body is the same as I have now, just a few pounds off.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My mid section is banana shape (boy bod dimensions) very short almost non existent torso. No waist. What make it weird to have the banana waist midsection however is usually this is more frequently seen on tall women. I am short, grr this just makes for awkward dimensions 

While I need to tone my waist, for sure and have a goal to just be more toned. Yes. Eh I am sort of in a weird grey area with the waist thing. It not really a highlight or asset for me but neither is it directly really bad or a direct source of self conscious area. My actual worst area is my rib cage no matter what age or size I have been in dimensions is always too big for my body and it can actually hurt sometimes. Anyways I guess my midsection is this weird area which can use some general improvement but is definitely not a place I put much focus on. Whether be shame or pride and highlighting. Although if I step it up a notch I could probably easily achieve what I consider a nice athletic boy bod mid section. 

Anyways I prefer to routinely condition what I consider more so my assets which is my legs, ass, and arm/neck. Especially my ass. Honestly I would invest more time making ass even better than much in the over hyped tummy area so many care about. I can almost be vain about my legs and ass I regularly incorporate random squats and stretches thru out my day. If I actually stepped it up a notch damn I would have an ass and stems worth photographing or rapping about :laughing: I should actually step it up.

My body type just better toned


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

The constant dieting and weekly yoga classes were finally having an impact


----------

